# Legal to disperse camp on state game land?



## Bushcrafter (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello all. As the title says, is it legal to camp on state game land? According to the DNR website it says I may on "state forest property". But when doing a search on the net I get conflicting answers. I would think yes since game land is "state forest property".. Thanks!

Bushcrafter


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

If you are talking about state game areas, you can during certain months. If you look at the rules and regulations you will see the dates. 

STATE GAME AREAS (History: 2001 MR 20, Eff. Oct.18, 2001.)
R 299.926 Game areas; unlawful acts. Rule 26. In addition to the unlawful acts specified in R
299.922, on state-owned lands in a state game area, it is unlawful for a person or persons to do
any of the following: (a)To camp between May 15 and September 10, except in areas
specifically designated for camping. (b) To park any wheeled, motorized vehicle more than 20
feet from the traveled portion of a road, forest road, parking lot, or trail open to wheeled,
motorized vehicle use. (c) To operate any self-propelled motor or mechanically driven vehicle,
including snowmobiles and bicycles, on other than a designated established road open to the
public, a trail or area properly signed by department as being open to such use, or a parking lot.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

State Game Areas are not State Forest Lands. 

SGA's are administered and regulated by the Wildlife Division and State Forest Lands are administered and regulated by Forest Mineral Fire Management Division. Each have their own regulations.

Dispersed camping is generally not allowed in SGA's.


----------



## Bushcrafter (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

The Manistee-Huron national forest allows dispersted camping


----------

